
JQuery offline released - ifesdjeen
http://github.com/wycats/jquery-offline/
======
logic
I'm right in the middle of a project that needs something like this; I assumed
I'd be rolling support for it myself. This should save me a quite bit of time,
although it only implements half of what I need (the other half being merging
local changes back to the remote resource when back online). Thanks for the
pointer!

~~~
eli
Seems like merging changes and dealing with conflicts is the much harder half.

~~~
chacha102
I would think that this would be a fairly application-specific system, and
thus jQuery or other popular frameworks wouldn't be able to provide a method
in a fairly abstract way.

I might be wrong though...

------
chip
Consider this project <http://github.com/marcuswestin/store.js> as a fallback
for browsers that don't support localStorage.

------
beilabs
Holy crap, I was just about to implement this functionality this morning, this
saved me a butt load of time.....thanks..

------
keefe
Have you considered adding support for additional persistence layers?

<http://pablotron.org/?cid=1557> This guy claims to have unified quite a
number of them, I have not tested it.

------
euroclydon
Does Firefox warn the user when Javascript attempts to use local storage?

~~~
richbradshaw
no.

------
wookiehangover
I sat in on Yehuda's breakout session about this at jQueryCon... really
exciting stuff! Awesome use of the localStorage.

